# New nick name for Baby Shaq



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

Sofoklis Schortsianide does not like his nick name "Baby Shaq". http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/58541.htm
Therefore, I think we should give him a new one. I like Sofo or Sofos what means wise in Greek.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*SHORTY!*


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> *SHORTY!*


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Baby Gary Trent


----------



## bbendone (May 23, 2003)

*Baby Earl Boykins!!!*


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

Continue to make fun of him, like you did with Yao. But in one year you will talk different about him.


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

FO SHO!


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*how about MANCHILD*

Dude is 17


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

I don't think they would be making fun of him if they met him live... they would probably **** themselves..


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

CALL him Baby Clarence Weatherspoon or Lil Buck Williams!:laugh:


----------



## Positive Role Model (May 31, 2003)

*Re: how about MANCHILD*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> Dude is 17


Judging by that photo, I'll call him "Baby Don Johnson".


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

the guy looks like a monster here:


----------



## Sofo2NY (Jun 1, 2003)

He measured in at 6'10.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Chad Ford said he's closer to 6'7


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Greece Fire


----------



## Sofo2NY (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Chad Ford said he's closer to 6'7


Too bad Chad wasn't at the private workout with the Knicks and hes talking out of his ***.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

All you doubters wil eat your words soon, he is going to be the best foriegner from this years draft!

As for nicknames:

Sofo is good

How about "the Big Gyro!"?


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

How about "Danny Fortson Clone"?


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

Little Daddy

or John Cofee, liked the drink, but not spelled the same.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Well the thing that comes to mind is
"THATS A HUGE [strike]MUTHAFUKA"[/strike]

*Please no masked profanity. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

this guy needs to grow, hopefully a couple of inches.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmmy_James</b>!
> Little Daddy
> 
> or John Cofee, liked the drink, but not spelled the same.


LOL...Am I the only one that got that?


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Baby Eddy Curry!!!

Thats who he will be getting dominated by next season!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Sofo Snuffleupagus!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Andy Katz was on ESPN radio and today Sofo worked out for Boston...

He came in at a whoppin 316 lbs!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> LOL...Am I the only one that got that?


yes boss


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't care if he's the next Shaq or Gary Trent, the guy is -- what? -- 17 years old and he wants a nickname?

What is it with all these basketball players that think that everyone should call them by their diva names or by using the first initial and first syllable of whatever it says on their birth certificate? How about just "Sofoklis Schortsanitis?"

Here's a nickname: "Pretentious ****sucker." :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Wow 316lbs's?

If hes that big id say hes a bit overweight, espically since they said he was more like 6'8, then 6'10. He looked ripped in those photos. Yea i would expect him to grow more considering hes only 17. I think he'll be a quality player in the NBA, espically if he gets drafted by an Easstern conference team, I think that would let him have some more p.t.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Little Aristotle?


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Andy Katz was on ESPN radio and today Sofo worked out for Boston...
> 
> He came in at a whoppin 316 lbs!



How about this:

"The All New Greek Whopper" * for a limited time only (especially if he keeps getting fatter).

or we could go with something a little more plain:

"Pork Chop"


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Sofo Snuffleupagus!


...taken.  

Greecey Spoon?


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

the person who wrote that article probably wasn't very good at maths at school because 2.08 cm= 6' 10"

And you're all idiots because Sofoklis has a very athletic body. You saw the pictures.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Baby Zach Randolph

or 

Baby Vin Baker


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

Big Mofo Sofo ...

He'll rip off some heads next year


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

My Big Fat Greek


----------



## stroShow (May 29, 2003)

*GREEKZILLA*

:laugh: 
I think "My Big Fat Greek" is hillarious... 
but how about "Greekzilla"
or if Memphis gets him "The Greek Grizzly"


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

Greekzilla is cool.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Hercules


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> LOL...Am I the only one that got that?


I got it :laugh: , i love that movie.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Hercules is good.

However,forget nicknames, how the hell do you say his real name??


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

You better save this thread in your computer and you guyz will see how stupid you look when Sofo becomes one of the better power forwards in this league.


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

Since when is 6'10 to short for a PF. 
He 300 lbs full of muscle ( muscles weigh more then fat). Why is Sweetney a better prospect? He is even shorter and much older. Sofo intimidates most of his opponents and he is only 17. Imagine how he would intimidate his opponents in the age of 25.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Nobody is saying 6'10'' is short.....But Sofo is 6'8 (at best)


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

He said in an interview that he is 6'10. He can not hide his height why should he lie?


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> Hercules is good.
> 
> However,forget nicknames, how the hell do you say his real name??


Just a guess, but I would say the sounding would look like Sa FO Kleese


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmmy_James</b>!
> 
> 
> Just a guess, but I would say the sounding would look like Sa FO Kleese


more like So FO Kleese 

but i guess his last name is more difficult  


BTW the nick Hercules that someone suggested is the name of his current team


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Hercules


He kinda looks like the kid from "The Nutty Professor" who they say "Hercules, Hercules, Hercules," to.


----------

